# slotted/dimpled brake rotors cracking



## motoristx (Apr 27, 2010)

I'll be honest, I did a quick google search but I didn't find any clear answers or treads about this. :confused


They are cracking, very, very slightly on the surface only. the cracks don't seem to corrospond with the dimple or slot pattern, and they are angled from the center to out side of the rotor. kinda like a star burst pattern all the way around the rotor. this is only occurring in the inner most part of the friction surface. the cracks are tiny, maybe 50 cracks in a 1 sq.in. area.

anyone seen this before? this heat related? or cheap rotor related? i don't know the brand of rotor. front and rear are matched, only happening in the front.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Drilled rotors are known for cracking, although I've owned several sets on several different cars and never had it happen. None of my firends have had issues either.


----------



## motoristx (Apr 27, 2010)

they are not drilled all the way through, only dimpled as deep in the surface as the slots. i thought this was to prevent the deep "hole to hole" cracking that is known to happen.

oh well, i'll get a new set of quality rotors and see if it happens.


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

Probably heat checks, do you run the car hard autocrossing or something? If not maybe cheap rotors?


----------

